# Show us your dogs playing together..



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's a few snaps of Red (dobe 3yrs) and Norah (GSD 7 months) taken this morning.. Red is far stronger than Norah, but is quite happy to let her get the upper paw most of the time!

Looking at the weird and wonderful positions they get into, it's amazing they don't hurt themselves 
I'd love to see some other members' dogs playing


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

not new but you asked;


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Bella & Diesel... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Most recent video, not many good pictures! My GSD and my rescue mix are BEST BUDDIES.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And one more, the latest, actually.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Makes me smile looking at all the happy dog photos and videos


----------



## barbas929 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quince and jr horsing around


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Mrs. K.... GIVE ME MA DUECE!!!!!!










Zoey playing with my buddies pitbull puppy... Zoey sniffed him... and then dropped to the ground and barrel rolled lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, she's an awesome little dog. Very social too. Got her Malinois quirks though


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

What a cute thread!!

Here is my pack ... with little tripod Hera trying to get in on the action.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish I was more computer savvy - I just took a bunch of new pictures of the dogs playing with their friends but haven't loaded them yet.
Here are a few of my favourite pictures of my guys playing.
1st is Eli being chased/bullied by a boston and a beagle (he loves this game)
2nd is Eli with his crazy eyed monster look about to eat Evie
3rd is me distracting Cajun, Eli and Evie mid play


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Love seeing many dogs at play at once.

Few of mine through out the years.

*Down at the river*









*Playmate Ruby*









*Because a stick is just too easy*









*I guess cat is playing while boys watch*









*Playmate Bella*









*Muddy Creek*









*Boys brother and Mom play date* 









*Play date with Ruby and Sahara*









*More Play*









*Video of boys favourite past time, soccer.*






*Just because* 





*Thor and Mischiefs first play*


----------

